# Baby portrait commission



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Baby portrait I'm working on for someone. 
'Gracie' is her name, such an adorable little girl. 

Anyway, so far;
(Not so good at doing people's children for some reason .. )

(fuzzy due to terrible camera, lol)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Chanda, shall post up once it's finished


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Finished 
( Original is in b&w )


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Chanda  They loved it! Thank god haha. Onto the next one


----------

